# 1965 Tempest Custom minus the 326



## Dauntless 1971 (Oct 17, 2020)

I recently picked up a nice 65 rag top Tempest without an engine. 
Two years ago I had seen the car with the 326 engine. 
But it is no where to be found now. So my thought is to install a 400 engine instead. 
I have found a running 74/75? 481988 block ZT code 5C heads.
Would that be a good engine for basic budget build?
Thanks Matt


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

I would go with the 400 Matt. Probably the budget friendly Pontiac big block wide array of performance you can get for them


----------



## Dauntless 1971 (Oct 17, 2020)

I will just run a ZZ4 350 Chevy that I already had while saving to build a 400. Much reading to do to find the right balance of power and money though it appears it will take more MONEY than parts.






s.


----------

